# Little Dog, Big Ears.



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing special, just pics of today









Out in the yard. Looks like she has 3 legs.

Summer presents a new sport for the poor people:










Swiffer handle/pillow/paper towel jumping!(maybe i should invest in an actual jump)










Note to self: ask for new camera for birthday. This one is way too slow for any action pictures.

Amazing jumping ghost papillon!










Yeah, that was the best I got. 

MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Will dance for food










Food please?










Cookie cookie cookie!










Big Ears!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I iz bored










Bet you people can't do this










I think her smile looks like Beau's










Full body shot!










MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Long legs










She's a real avid people watcher










She gets pretty intense



















MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, I'll admit, I just like her profile




















The END!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> She's a real avid people watcher


This one's my favorite...from this angle, her ears look twice as big as the rest of her lolol.
Great pictures! You make me like paps more and more with every picture--and it's not easy to get me to like a toy dog. I could look at pictures of your paps all day long though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> This one's my favorite...from this angle, her ears look twice as big as the rest of her lolol.
> Great pictures! You make me like paps more and more with every picture--and it's not easy to get me to like a toy dog. I could look at pictures of your paps all day long though.


Awww, thanks!  I'm glad I've made a positive impact on someone's perceptions of toy dogs. They really can be great animals. Paps especially are really cool dogs.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Such a cutie!  I've always loved dogs with big ears.  Great pics!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

She's very pretty and looks like she has quite the personality. 

I love the very last pic where her ears are straight up... 


Paps are one of the breeds of small dogs I would consider getting. The other is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Renoman said:


> She's very pretty and looks like she has quite the personality.
> 
> I love the very last pic where her ears are straight up...
> 
> ...


Now... I know of a TON of people that have had GSDs and have papillons now or have both. I don't know what it is about that combo of breeds as they're way different but both breeds seem to attract the same people.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

hmmmm interesting. I don't know any paps personally, but I wonder if the 2 breeds have similiar personalities?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Gorgeous pics! I have to say I am one of those folks that have changed their views on toy dogs - but just Paps, thanks to you. They seem like such neat little dogs!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Renoman said:


> She's very pretty and looks like she has quite the personality.
> 
> I love the very last pic where her ears are straight up...
> 
> ...


WHoa....I have a GSD like Reno and my next small dog will either be a pap or a cavalier.....twilight zone reno...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> WHoa....I have a GSD like Reno and my next small dog will either be a pap or a cavalier.....twilight zone reno...


you have entered the twilight zone.............


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Gorgeous pics! I have to say I am one of those folks that have changed their views on toy dogs - but just Paps, thanks to you. They seem like such neat little dogs!


Awww, I'm really glad to hear that! Hopefully as we start doing more actual agility training (and not swiffer jumping) we can really show everyone how awesome these little guys are.

Based on my experience with both breeds (we used to have a gsdx) the paps are much much softer than the GSDs. They're also a bit more clingy and less protective. However, both breeds are really versatile, _very_ smart, and easy to train. I love both breeds so much. 

A lot of people I know with both (I know two breeders with both, including mine, though they only have one GSD now) are older people that don't feel as capable of handling larger breeds so they switch. I think GSD people just tend to like drivier dogs and more energetic dogs. Papillons from the right source and given the right opportunities can be really driven and very active. One of the most famous examples of this is Tigger, the MACH 15 papillon. Paps can really rip around an agility course with the best of them. They're still lap dogs part of the time but the rest of the time, they're totally spitfire kinds of dogs. Less exercise and strength needed for handling them versus a big dog, but very similar amount of desire to work and athleticism.

Anyone looking into an active smaller companion should really look into the breed.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Awww, I'm really glad to hear that! Hopefully as we start doing more actual agility training (and not swiffer jumping) we can really show everyone how awesome these little guys are.
> 
> Based on my experience with both breeds (we used to have a gsdx) the paps are much much softer than the GSDs. They're also a bit more clingy and less protective. However, both breeds are really versatile, _very_ smart, and easy to train. I love both breeds so much.
> 
> ...


And they always have such happy little faces!!!!!


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

sing with me,

Ì believe I can fly...`


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

too funny!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm hoping her ears add some 'lift' for agility.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I'm hoping her ears add some 'lift' for agility.


Or several channels you don't already get... 

Sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

I love the photos of your papillons! I have my one, Belle, but I really want more! My boyfriend jokes that I will end up with a Papillon herd.... doesn't sound like a bad thing to me! lol


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Gorgeous pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh it's not! I'll be honest... almost every papillon owner I know can't just have one for long! They're really addicting personalities, as I'm sure you know! I don't think you can find another breed that's the same. They're just so fun and so people oriented. Yep, I love them!


----------



## joyc3lee (May 14, 2008)

Papillons! yay! I have a 3-yr old papillion, Maggie who gets along well with my 2 Shar Peis... What a combo huh?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome! Id love to see pics of all your dogs (but especially the papillon!)


----------

